# Well Trainer 8yr old Male - LI NY



## fixmydog (Sep 3, 2010)

I am helping an elderly women try to place her dog. She lives in Valley Stream Long Island NY and is moving to Europe on 9/10 and is not able to take Ranger with her. Here is what I know about him:

If you are interested please email me and I will put you in touch with Ranger's owner but be warned it is very hard to talk to her as she is very hard of hearing.

My email address : [email protected]


Ranger is completely housebroken

A quiet dog

Lives with an elderly women

Would do best with an older couple or single, kids may not be the best for his home environment but he likes kids. 

Loves EVERYONE outside of his home

Does not do well meeting new people in his home but will easily excuses himself to a room when someone new arrives

Does not seem to need a lot of exercise

I have a photo, he is quite handsome, blk and tan


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*placing older dog*

You need to post photos of this dog and help this lady by being contact person if possible....there are so many needing rescue that this may help
Good luck
walton


----------

